# Love this footnote from the NOH game recap..



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/recap;_ylt=Aie5L9CyqBbRqsBBMeYwVQG8vLYF?gid=2009111121

From the "notes" section at the bottom:



> Before playing the Hornets, the Suns were shooting 47.1 percent from 3-point range—higher than 20 NBA teams’ overall field goal percentage.


:funny:

And it's probably even higher now, considering we went 13-26 from 3 against the Hornets and a ton of teams scored in the 70's and 80's tonight. We were also the fastest team to 100 3's in history. Not too shabby .


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Yeah, I read that and was going to post that in the game thread. You beat me to it! Man they are looking good right now! The are looking championship good!


----------



## Knick49 (Jul 8, 2005)

Richardson is #3 in total 3's made with 24 and tied for #1 in 3's per game with 3.4 per.

Channing is #2 in total 3's made with 25 and tied for #4 in 3's per game with 2.8 per.

Mr. Inside and Mr. Outside except Mr. Inside is just as good outside as Mr. Outside.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

With the Suns start, is it time for some people to start apologizing to Kerr?


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

cpawfan said:


> With the Suns start, is it time for some people to start apologizing to Kerr?


No.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I think they are setting themselves up for disappointment. People will be quick to criticize once they falter in the playoffs, forgetting the team is playing above expectations. Then again, maybe Gentry is a pretty darn good coach.


----------



## The Hedo Show (Mar 31, 2008)

cpawfan said:


> With the Suns start, is it time for some people to start apologizing to Kerr?


 Their will be no apologizing to Kerr for anything, even if the Suns make the Finals. This is the Phoenix Suns brand of basketball Suns fans grew to love, before Kerr was in the picture. The fans never should of had a hiatus from it.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

HB said:


> I think they are setting themselves up for disappointment. People will be quick to criticize once they falter in the playoffs, forgetting the team is playing above expectations. Then again, maybe Gentry is a pretty darn good coach.


No, we're enjoying it, nay, relishing it. Everyone said that the Suns were marginal. Every year it's San Antonio this, LA that, Boston blah, LeBron Bleh. Every year every single pundit picks the Suns as the team that will fall out of the picture. They were only too happy to line up and say "I told you so" last season. This season, I hope the Suns stick it to every single detractor who said that they can't win it all with their style. That's just ridiculous. Every time they lost to the Spurs (who coincidentally won it all each time other than Shaq time) they would say, "See? Their style won't work in the playoffs!" When last time I checked, nobody's style other than San Antonio's won a championship. 

People like you are the ones who ruins sports by saying this and that can't be done or won't work. They spend their lives telling others that they can't rather than what can. They think that they're geniuses for pointing out flaws when every team has one or three. Why not look at why it works rather than why it won't? 

I am really looking forward to this team shutting up these dumb talking heads who think they are pithy or smart by saying at one point or another that such and such team can't win it all because of their flaws, then pull up that article when they don't. 

If the Suns win it all this year, they will return the league back to the era where 8 seconds of every possession is spent walking the ball up the court in an effort to look like you're a good defensive team because you're a crappy offensive team and would get scorched if forced to defend 90+ possessions. 

The way that the Suns play basketball represents everything that's right about basketball. Fast, unselfish, lots of 3's, lots of dunks, hustling, and shot blocking fun. Maybe 3 or 4 teams actually play in any entertaining fashion in this league. Lakers, Magic, and Suns are all I can name. I haven't watched Toronto or Denver this year but I hear they're pretty entertaining as well.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I was probably one of the few Suns fans that didn't really get mad at Kerr for getting Shaq. I thought it was a worthy try at something new. . . but I think he did the right thing knowing where he went wrong, and fixing it. 

On another note, this team isn't as overachieving as everyone wants to believe. This team is better than their 62-win team back in 04/05. 
Depending how they play against Mavs, Spurs, Lakers this season, will indicate if they will be in for a long playoff run.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Eh, most of us aren't expecting all that much which makes it a lot more enjoyable. I think many were dreading the potential of being a bad lottery team and not having our 2010 pick to show for it, so if we made it to the second round and at least made a good show of it I would consider the season a pretty wild success compared to my expectations going in.


----------

